# o prédio y o edifício



## helenvillamar

hola , me podriais ayudar a entender la diferencia entre o prédio y o edifício porfavor ? tengo un examen importante de portugues, gracias de antemano


----------



## _Nightcrawler_

Um prédio tem uma quantidade pequena de andares, já um edifício tem uma quantidade grande mas não estou totalmente certo. Vejamos o que outros dizem.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

_Nightcrawler_ said:


> Um prédio tem uma quantidade pequena de andares, já um edifício tem uma quantidade grande mas não estou totalmente certo. Vejamos o que outros dizem.


Não há diferença. São sinônimos, o prédio ou o edifício podem ter 40 andares. Note que, pelo menos em Pt-Br,  prédio é um edifício, enquanto que em alguns países hispanos, um prédio é uma propriedade (um terreno, etc.).


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> Note que, pelo menos em Pt-Br,  prédio é um edifício, enquanto que em alguns países hispanos, um prédio é uma propriedade (um terreno, etc.).



Em Portugal pode ter ambos os significados (edifício e terreno). Para efeitos fiscais (de impostos), fala-se até, para distingui-los, em '_prédios urbanos_' (edifícios) e '_prédios rústicos_' (propriedades, terras de cultivo)


----------



## Istriano

*Prédio *se usa mais no sentido de _morar_, *edifício *mais no sentido de _contruir_, soa mais ''técnico''.
Um prédio normalmente tem menos andares, nunca chamaría ''Edifício Itália'' de prédio.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Notícia publicada no Globo (que, junto com O Estado de São Paulo, são os veículos de informação que mais prezam a boa ortografia no Brasil):

http://g1.globo.com/Noticias/Mundo/0...5-5602,00.html

O "prédio" em questão são as Torres Petronas, as 3as. mais altas do mundo.

Quanto ao Edifício Itália, esse é o nome do prédio ...


----------



## Istriano

WhoSoyEu said:


> Notícia publicada no Globo (que, junto com O Estado de São Paulo, são os veículos de informação que mais prezam a boa ortografia no Brasil):
> 
> http://g1.globo.com/Noticias/Mundo/0...5-5602,00.html
> 
> O "prédio" em questão são as Torres Petronas, as 3as. mais altas do mundo.
> 
> Quanto ao Edifício Itália, esse é o nome do prédio ...





> O "homem-Aranha francês", Alain Robert, que já escalou         os arranha-céu mais altos do mundo


----------



## WhoSoyEu

'Homem-aranha francês' escala as torres Petronas *Prédios* na Malásia têm 452 metros de altura e 88 andares.
Alain Robert foi detido depois da escalada.


----------



## helenvillamar

pero o prédio y o edifício son lo mismo no ? tienen el mismo significado , la unica diferencia es que o prédio es el terreno donde se va a construir no ?gracias


----------



## Carfer

helenvillamar said:


> pero o prédio y o edifício son lo mismo no ? tienen el mismo significado , la unica diferencia es que o prédio es el terreno donde se va a construir no ?gracias



Sim e não.  '_Prédio'_ e '_edifício_' são sinónimos quando significam construção,  mas '_prédio_' também pode significar uma propriedade agrícola (significado idêntico ao do espanhol, portanto:_Heredad, hacienda, tierra o posesión inmueble)  _


----------



## Gamen

Será que "prédio" é usado para construções destinadas para o morador comum (mais domésticas), enquanto "edifício" se reserva para construçôes onde há escritórios, onde trabalha a gente, etc.

Algum nativo poderá me confirmar?

Quanto á "sítio", em português do Brasil equivale a "chacra", "establecimiento rural" no espanhol, não é mesmo?


----------



## cordobes82

Gamen said:


> Será que "prédio" é usado para construções destinadas para o morador comum (mais domésticas), enquanto "edifício" se reserva para construçôes onde há escritórios, onde trabalha a gente, etc.
> 
> Algum nativo poderá me confirmar?
> 
> Quanto á "sítio", em português do Brasil equivale a "chacra", "establecimiento rural" no espanhol, não é mesmo?





No Brasil, se usa mais a palavra "prédio". Edifício é apenas menos comum e talvez de uso mais genérico. Também edifício é mais usado para falar de edifícios históricos. Por exemplo: "Eu moro num prédio de 25 andares". Mas: "O centro do Rio está cheio de edifícios históricos".

Quanto às outras perguntas, é o seguinte. Eu nao sei muito de terrenos; mas nao é uma questao de línguas, e sim do tópico. Nao sei a diferença exata entre os termos "granja, chacra, finca", por exemplo.
O que eu posso lhe dizer é que sítio se usa para falar da sua "casa de campo", sim. "Chacra" se pode traduzir como "chácara".

Outra observaçao importante: em português (ao menos no Brasil) se usa MUITO a palavra "fazenda" também para designar sítio. Em castelhano "hacienda" nao é muito usado. Ninguém diz em castelhano "este fin de semana me voy a mi hacienda". Dizem "casa de campo", o "al campo" simplesmente. Mas em português é muito habitual dizer "este fim de semana vou para a minha fazenda"


----------



## anaczz

Fazenda é, uma propriedade rural com finalidade agropecuária e é bem maior do que um sítio ou uma chácara. Uma casa de campo não é uma fazenda mas a casa da fazenda, do sítio ou da chácara podem ser chamadas casas de campo.
Grosso modo: 
fazenda -> área acima de 100 hectares, geralmente destina-se à agricultura ou pecuária.
sítio-> de 10 a 100 hectares, pode ter alguma criação e algumas lavouras de menor porte.
chácara-> menos de 10 hectares tem hortas e poucos animais de criação.


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*Os meus amigos brasileiros quase sempre falam prédio.*


----------

